# hi , from me and dolce



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hi girls , sorry i havent been on but i have had the worst week ever, on Thanksgiving i burned my leg and foot , espc my foot i have 2nd and 3rd degree burns on my foot, and i caught an infection on it ( worse pain i have ever ever ever experienced. , i am on vicadin , and antibiotics, and silverdene creme , they had prescribed percocet for the pain but that made me so so sick , anyway ive been home, and to top off my bad luck my iphone 4 fell in the toilet , will hopefully get a replacement this weekend, and today i found out my grandfather from fathers side passed away, he lives in DR we were never so close but it hurts just the same. so please just pray for me . 

Dolce is doing great , he is my little nurse and he must know thta my foot is messed u because hes being very careful around it. he has been my constnt companion.

My secret Santa gift is bought and i will be wrapping it and sending my daughters to mail it tomm. please pray for me girls i seem to need it .


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

oh my goodness, I hope things get better and I hope your pain is less now. I will pray for you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness Liza!!!! I'm soooo sorry to read about everything. They say when it rains it pours. Well it sure does! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that things turn around for you soon. Why is it things like this always seem to happen around the holidays? Gosh I hope you are better soon so you can enjoy them. 

Give Dolce boy some love from us. I know he is doing a great job at being your little nurse. Our little ones really shine when we are sick!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You poor thing...I hope you feel better soon. Sorry for the loss of your grandfather.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Liza, I am so sorry about your Grandpa and your burns. Yikes! Please make sure you take care of yourself!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Liza -- sending prayers that you're all better soon. BTW -- how did you burn your leg and foot? Was it a cooking accident?

I know it must hurt like heck. Hugs to you and Dolce.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and that's awful about your burn. My goodness it does sound painful.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no Liza! It sounds like you really have been having a bad time. I hope the worse is over and things get better soon! Bless your heart.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u girls , and may God hear your prayers. 

Yes my burn was a cooking accident . when i roast my turkey i usually put alot alot of cooking wine and some vinegar and it had alot of liquid but when i took it ou to baste it i put it out n i guess the hot liquid from bottom of pan bubbled up n overflowed over the pan n fell on my right lower leg n foot. the turkey was in ther from 757a n that happ at 1217p so u can guess how hot that liquid was it boiled my foot literally. i do however give thanks to God that it wasnt orse , that it didnt fall on Dolce cause hes always nearby, that it wasnt my face or hands or any of my kids, for that im thankful.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!

I feel your pain!

Hope you are on the mend soon....

And isn't your little nurse great??

What would we do without them?!? :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((Liza))

I am SO sorry to hear about your accident. There is nothing that compares to a burn, and then the infection on top of that - holy smokes.

I cannot even imagine the pain that you must be suffering - it gives me the chills to think about it.

Take good care of yourself,

Allie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Feel better soon!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that you are in pain. I was wondering about where you were.
I'm glad to hear from you again, especially with a positive attitude despite the pain.

Take good care of yourself and I hope you will feel better very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

oh no liza, i am sorry for your loss and your burns too. that is so painful. get well soon. you are right dolce could have been hurt too....you poor thing,praying for you right now.rayer:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You poor thing!:grouphug: I will pray for you and I do hope you feel better, soon. I'm glad you have little Dolce. He is so adorable and I can tell he loves his mommy.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh Liza!!! I'm so sorry about your leg, the pain, your granddaddy and the iphone!!
You're in my prayers and thoughts!! Take care of yourself and give that little dolce baby some kisses from us!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Liza - that's why you weren't here.:smcry: I was worried about you the last time you were gone and everythng was okay so I didn't even post looking for you this time. Hon, I am so sorry this happened to you. I winced when I read about it. Had a feeling it was cooking and boiling water or some other spill. We made turkey breast tonight and as my DH was making gravy he put the big pan still with a ton of liquid in it on a shelf and it started to teeter and half of it spilled. Those pans are so wonky - really dangerous. And nothing worse than hot fat and oil from turkey I hope you'll be better. Please take care of yourself. Burns hurt and sting like h***. I can't take percocet or codeine either but vicadin helped a lot after surgery without the side affects. Hope the kids are helping out. And so glad that Dolce and the kids were unscathed. Hope Dolce's kisses help and I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather. You need a new year. Luckily it's around the bend. Love you.:smootch:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMGosh... I can't even imagine how horrible that must feel. It's miserable just getting a simple oven burn. Poor thing!!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Dang girl! That must suck sooooo bad! I am so sorry! I am glad that it wasn't dolce or one of your kids. I can't imagine the pain you must be going through!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> hi girls , sorry i havent been on but i have had the worst week ever, on Thanksgiving i burned my leg and foot , espc my foot i have 2nd and 3rd degree burns on my foot, and i caught an infection on it ( worse pain i have ever ever ever experienced. , i am on vicadin , and antibiotics, and silverdene creme , they had prescribed percocet for the pain but that made me so so sick , anyway ive been home, and to top off my bad luck my iphone 4 fell in the toilet , will hopefully get a replacement this weekend, and today i found out my grandfather from fathers side passed away, he lives in DR we were never so close but it hurts just the same. so please just pray for me .
> 
> Dolce is doing great , he is my little nurse and he must know thta my foot is messed u because hes being very careful around it. he has been my constnt companion.
> 
> My secret Santa gift is bought and i will be wrapping it and sending my daughters to mail it tomm. please pray for me girls i seem to need it .


 
Oh dear sweet Liza, you bet you are in my prayers. Huge hugs to you. You surely are missed, but are close in our thoughts. I can't even imagine the pain you must have been in and probably still are. Oh Dear sweet Dolce :wub: helping Mommy to feel better.

Liza, in my prayers and thoughts. Huge hugs.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks so much to each and every one of you .  im still in horrible pain m the burn is healing slowly but my foot overall hurts like h***!! its like no pain i have experienced.. ut im dealing with it i have no choice  . thanks for ur prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Liza, I hope you feel better soon, but I'm sure that your family is taking great care of you - especially your kids (including Dolce). For now, take it easy - doctor's orders ;-) Again, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather and may he rest in peace.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Liza i'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope the pain starts to subside soon. Please be sure that you are keeping in contact wih your doctor. You really want to be sure that the infection isn't getting worse.

Take care. HUGS


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My mom used to say "when it rains, it pours." Sounds like you have been in a downpour and that it is time for better days ahead. Please, do take care! Let your little ones help out and get off that foot/leg! Be kind to yourself. Sending you love & prayers up for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Liza - I'm thinking of you today. Just praying that you'll get better and that time will pass quickly. :wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank u all so much for all ur prayers. My foot is feeling much better. I guess the antibiotics are really helping. The swelling has gone down n I can at least put weight on it. Even though it feels so tight n painful since um missing a big chunk of skin  but it is healing. I can def see a diff. I have a follow up on Tuesday. Let's see how I do. Thanks again for prayers n kisses to all those fluffs


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Liza,

Thinking of you -


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Liza*

Iam so sorry to hear this! wow! burn hurt so much I can only imagine! hope by now you are feeling a bit better! thank G -- is winter as this will help you heal a lot faster.

(((((((( Liza )))))))))))) feel better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lisa I'm so sorry, I know you have a very busy life and this adds stress to it, I know God has heard the prayers and we will continue them for you. 

Heavenly Father, thank you for loving each of us, you know our comings and goings, you know us by name. Lord I lift Lisa to you, you know she was burned on her leg and foot, Lord bring healing to them, take away the pain. Lord I ask for your healing touch to all of Lisa'a body, bring her rest, comfort her in those times when she feels she just can't take another moment. Protect her body from infections. Be with her children help them to be quiet when they need to, help them to see how they can help their mom. I love you Lord thank you for hearing all our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

((((((((((((( Oh my goodness, Liza ))))))))))))

I'm so sorry you are experiencing pain from the burns ... and an infection on top of that. 

I'm also sorry about your grandfather, Liza. 

My prayers are that you will have a speedy recovery and be able to enjoy the rest of the holiday season with your family, Dolce, and friends. :tender:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for the loss of your grandfather.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OHHHH! A burn like that - I do know the pain you're in. :w00t: I had molten polypropylene fall in my hand and lace around my fingers. Like you 2ND and 3RD degree burns, then 2 months later a skin graft. Keep that foot elevated, and go easy on the vicadin. You have a sweet nurse by your side. :wub:

I'm sorry for the loss of your grandparent.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Liza, I take Vitamin E...good for your skin.

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

